# Alec Bradley - Prensado Prensado Cigar Review - Rocks!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got this one in a sampler pack from CI. Full bodied cigar that was smooth and didn't have the anise taste like the tempus line. This is my favori...

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley - Prensado Prensado Cigar Review - Rocks!


----------

